# Tips on how to hit a simple flop shot



## GolfFan (Oct 6, 2007)

Gold Tips: Hitting a Flop Shot with a Lob Wedge - Associated Content


----------



## bjterry62 (Jun 12, 2007)

Very good instruction. To expand on it a little, I would like to add a few comments that need emphasis.

1. Try both the 60* and the 56* and see which works best for you. The shot takes a lot more clubhead speed than you would expect, especially with the 60. You may not be comfortable swinging that hard when you're that close to the green.

2. Use a club with only moderate bounce so you're less likely to hit the ball thin. For instance, I use a 56* SW w/ 10* bounce for flops. Some sand wedges have bounce as high as 14*, these will tend to bounce more on those fairway flops.

3. Practice, practice, practice!!!! Flop shots are not the hardest shot in the game, but they aren't the easiest either. Practice them often to gain confidence in your ability to pull off the shot and to hit consistant distances. Good thing is, you don't have to go to the range to practice them. Any place with 30 to 50 yds will do. Just make sure there are no houses or people downrange from you. That way you don't have to worry about catching one thin, because it WILL happen a few times.

BT


----------



## GolfFan (Oct 6, 2007)

bjterry, good comments. That is very true about the club speed. You definitely have to swing harder than you think you would, and you also need to have confidence in the shot (hopefully from your practice), because if you mishit or blade the ball, it may go 25 yards over the green.


----------



## e.ktech (Oct 12, 2007)

I think the best advice for flop shots is to spread your feet apart a little more, get more flex in your knees, and it's all in the arms. When I hit my flop shot i swing only with my arms. Also it's not always necessary to turn the head sideways to add more loft, you could also move your hands behind the head and tilt the shaft back.


----------



## xiphos (Sep 27, 2007)

Keep your weight more on your left foot. 

Grip the club with a light grip pressure. 

Pay special attention to your spine angle and do not loose it. 

keep those three things in mind and you will hit the shot.


----------



## Gibby (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks to these tips I hav enow hit a few flop shots well! I hit three and got 2 in the chipping nets (30 yds) but after that I couldn't get any more in so I gave up.


----------



## chiefmasterjedi (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm no expert but I think the flop shot is all about confidence. If i'm playing well I can hit a beautiful high flop from about 10 yards away from the pin and stop it dead, other days i'll just thin it into the bushes or water.

Here's how I like to hit mine. 58 degree lob wedge with 8 degrees of bounce, place the ball slightly more forward in my stance than my normal wedge shots, then i like to open my stance so it looks like i'm setting up to hit 5 yards left of the pin (if i'm around 10 yards out) with my weight slightly bias to my left foot, then i'll open the face so it's aiming slightly right of the pin. Then i'll give it a nice smooth full swing, making sure i accelerate through the ball. I try not to get to handsy through the contact of the ball but I like to almost feel as though i'm flicking my wrists on impact, although i'm sure that i don't:dunno:. Maybe what i'm trying to say is don't be afraid to get creative with your short shots as with any shot under 50 yards relies on feel rather than a good swing and muscle memory. I'm sure some people will disagree with what i just wrote but thats my take on the short game.


----------

